# Verizon xPhone with bendable screen?



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Recently my Galaxy Nexus had some hardware failure (emmc) and I had to call Verizon Tech Support. While talking to the Verizon Rep, he mentioned that they were soon coming out with a new phone to directly compete with the iPhone that would have Android 4.2.1, contain a bendable screen, and be called the xPhone. Now I know Samsung had shown some bendable screens at CES but I haven't seen or heard about an xPhone anywhere.

Has anyone else heard anything or was that Rep smoking something special? Maybe any Verizon employees that frequent the site could weigh in?

EDIT: Well that will teach me to google corectly... I shouldn't have put a space between "X" and "Phone". Found these and many others.

http://mashable.com/2012/12/21/google-xphone-mystery/
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/motorolas-x-phone-project-hopes-to-right-the-ship-20121224/
http://www.unwiredview.com/2013/01/02/google-xphone-an-attack-on-samsung-not-iphone/


----------

